

Ireland’s talent meltdown - bootload
http://www.siliconrepublic.com/news/article/11494/randd/irelands-talent-meltdown

======
jwilliams
Ireland created a very strong local tech industry by offering large tax breaks
and grants for tech companies - with the help of the EU. This is why places
like Dell and IBM (or HP? Big tech companies either way) have massive
installations in Ireland.

Now that the EU is expanding, a lot of these companies are eyeing off places
like Poland.

~~~
tomjen
Ireland is the preferred tax heaven for many European companies.

------
ryanb
Looking at this selfishly: As an American in my early twenties, how can I land
myself a gig in Ireland? I'd love to work/live abroad for a few years.

~~~
mrtron
Their work visas are actually rather difficult to get and strict.

~~~
TrevorJ
That is unfortunate, I would dearly love to work there.

~~~
randomtask
Actually, just recently a new visa scheme has been announced that would allow
people from the US to travel to Ireland and Irish people to travel to the US
to work for a year. I'm not sure when it will be available but it seems
interesting. The Irish Times did an article on it
[http://www.irishtimes.com/newspaper/ireland/2008/0919/122177...](http://www.irishtimes.com/newspaper/ireland/2008/0919/1221773888183.html)

